# 03 prarie 360 in limp mode



## Dobie (Apr 9, 2012)

I need a little help guys I'm leaving for a wheeler trip tomorrow am my buddies prarie is in limp mode and flashing check belt we reset it numerous times put new battery new led indicator he has belt switch bypassed speed sensor is good ...any help would be appreciated


----------



## Nate_1503 (Jan 17, 2012)

Do the reset procedure?

---------- Post added at 09:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:28 PM ----------

With the bypass off the switch?

---------- Post added at 09:30 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:29 PM ----------

And how exactly is it bypassed? Sure it's not the kebc bypassed? Try doing the reset procedure also with a battery charger running on it, found that often solved my issue with my old one


----------

